# Meter Box Cut Out Photo's



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice photos. Do you fix the comb in frames, or just take the bees?


----------



## Squidink (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks mate, I cut out the combs and transferred them to full depth frames tied in with rubber bands.


----------

